# My Clowns Layed Eggs



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

As I speak my true percula and my ocellaris clown are laying eggs. Pics and video to follow.

Oh and does anyone have any experience in this?






excuse the tv in the background, I was kinda in a hurry to shoot the video.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You need to talk to Hubert from ReefAquatica.com; he lives by the zoo and is very friendly. He will show you his fish room and you can pick his brain.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! How long did it take for your clowns to spawn? I'm hoping my pair of true perc's will spawn, their paired off already(I believe).


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

awesome! 
How big are they and how long did it take to spawn? Are there any other fish in the tank? 

In my experience I managed to get almost everything else to spawn except the clowns. hermits, emeralds, ceriths, tectus, naussarius, and of course anemones but never clowns.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That is great!!!! I bet u are so exited..I would be.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well the clowns are about 2.5 - 3". Believe it or not I have 3 clowns, 1 true perc which is the female then i have 2 ocellaris one of them being half the size of the other 2. Along with the clowns in the tank I have 3 blue/green chromis. The clowns host with a flower pot coral even though there is a perfectly good rbta in the tank but thats ok I think they would host anything that is in that corner.

I have had the clowns since March and they have been doing their mating dance for atleast a couple of months now and just last night I glanced over at the tank and noticed them dancing behind the rock together so i went to check it out and there it was.

I am excited but I know I have a difficult time ahead of me if I want any of the fry to survive.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

My clowns layed a couple of days ago and today the eggs have developed silver eyes...

I came across http://www.breedclownfish.com/ and it is useful if you want to breed them.

gl


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> I am excited but I know I have a difficult time ahead of me if I want any of the fry to survive.


You will definately need a second tank, and as soon as the fry hatch, to take them out and away from the parents and put them in that new tank. They will need special food (rotifers in think???) and eventually will grow to be able to be trained to eat pellets and stuff.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> My clowns layed a couple of days ago and today the eggs have developed silver eyes...
> 
> I came across http://www.breedclownfish.com/ and it is useful if you want to breed them.
> 
> gl


silver eyes already? I was under the impression that silver eyes meant it was only a day or two away from hatching.

Is this your first time having your clowns spawn?

Thanks for the link, that info will come in handy.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

50seven said:


> You will definately need a second tank, and as soon as the fry hatch, to take them out and away from the parents and put them in that new tank. They will need special food (rotifers in think???) and eventually will grow to be able to be trained to eat pellets and stuff.


I am going to set up another tank this weekend. Fortunately they laid the eggs on a rock that is full of zoas on one side, eggs on the other, and because the rock is seperate from the aquascaping I can just remove the whole rock when they get closer to hatching.

I still have to research rotifers.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

50seven said:


> You need to talk to Hubert from ReefAquatica.com; he lives by the zoo and is very friendly. He will show you his fish room and you can pick his brain.


if you talk to hubert he can get you everything that you need to get started... from reading it maybe worthwhile to buy rotiferdiet instead of culturing your own food... just saves a lot of time...

this thread here is truly inspirational.. feels like being a parent.

good luck


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the link, keep me updated with your batch.


----------

